# What was your first stethoscope?



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure if there's a thread like this already. Tell me if there is. Here goes:

What was your first stethoscope? Indicate the brand and model and maybe tell some story about it. I'll start with mine, then.

I had a Littmann Classic II SE. It was a gift from my Dad. Sad thing is I misplaced it (or maybe it was stolen, I don't know). Sorry, Dad . I bought a new one, same model. But I think it would not replace my first one.


----------



## arghal (Nov 6, 2010)

well mine is a littmann classic II SE, works great..crazy thing about it is, its neon orange. so you can see me walking from a mile away. Ive gotten a lot of mixed glances from doctors, students and patients..but they go away because its how you put it to good use.


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

arghal said:


> well mine is a littmann classic II SE, works great..crazy thing about it is, its neon orange. so you can see me walking from a mile away. Ive gotten a lot of mixed glances from doctors, students and patients..but they go away because its how you put it to good use.


Orange eh? Cute. But I don't think I can handle those glances myself. I use a black one.


----------

